# Some pics of my pre Australia collection



## bitisbitis (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Stuart (Jun 14, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## CptLici (Jun 14, 2013)

Rainbow Boa - jealousy over 9000


----------



## bitisbitis (Jun 14, 2013)

Forgot about these... What are they


----------



## Shotta (Jun 14, 2013)

WOw beautiful animals you have there, lol i cant pick a favourite out of those they are all awesome!


----------



## Bushman (Jun 14, 2013)

That's a very impressive collection you had. You took some good pics of them too.
I particularly like the second pic of the Green Mamba pair. Did you ever manage to breed them?


----------



## rustys.reptiles (Jun 14, 2013)

loving this, where did you live before Australia? 
you must know your snakes pretty well


----------



## bitisbitis (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. I am originally from Cape Town. The green Mambas were so placid, but I never bred them. I had a very soft spot for the "spitters". The banded cobra pair always ranked at the top of my list of venomous.


----------



## jinjajoe (Jun 14, 2013)

some rocket fuel right there !!!!!!! love it.... & the Green Mamba pic is the ***** !!


----------



## saintanger (Jun 14, 2013)

love the green mamba's stunning, very nice collection you had.


----------



## Xeaal (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous photos of an amazing collection - the Vipers are adorable, but that little cobra takes the cake!!


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 16, 2013)

Probably the the third time I've looked at those picks and the Jamie's are to die for. What locale are they?


----------



## bitisbitis (Jun 16, 2013)

The green mambas came from Natal (north of durban).


----------



## justinschoeman (Jun 16, 2013)

hey bitisbitis awsome animals im also x south african (from nelspruit) =]


----------



## Barrett (Jun 17, 2013)

Those animals are beautiful, like everyone before me I have to say that those Green Mambas are amazing. Though, my favourite would have to be the Black and orange striped Cobra. I'm not very good with Cobra species, what species are they?


----------



## caliherp (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow great collection. My favorite has to be the Atheris sp.(?)


----------



## Demansiaphile (Jun 17, 2013)

So you live in Australia now? 

What sort of species are you keeping now?


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 17, 2013)

love the rainbow boa is the green mambas reer fanged?


----------



## bitisbitis (Jun 17, 2013)

Barrett said:


> Those animals are beautiful, like everyone before me I have to say that those Green Mambas are amazing. Though, my favourite would have to be the Black and orange striped Cobra. I'm not very good with Cobra species, what species are they?




Thanks for the compliment, the snake you are referring to is the banded rinkhals. (Hemachatus haemachatus)


----------



## bitisbitis (Jun 17, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> love the rainbow boa is the green mambas reer fanged?


Hi, the green mamba is front fanged. They were a pleasure to handle, unlike the black mamba that i always felt was waiting for a mistake and would then nail you. i handled the black mambas but never kept them in my collection.


----------



## bitisbitis (Jun 17, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> So you live in Australia now?
> 
> What sort of species are you keeping now?


l live in Sydney now and am keeping some darwin, bredli and mac's, i need to keep non venomous before i can keep venomous. Rules and regulations.......


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 18, 2013)

bitisbitis said:


> Hi, the green mamba is front fanged. They were a pleasure to handle, unlike the black mamba that i always felt was waiting for a mistake and would then nail you. i handled the black mambas but never kept them in my collection.


oh ok cool thanks for that


----------



## Demansiaphile (Jun 18, 2013)

Ah that's too bad bitis bitis. 

Won't be long until you can have some nice Australian Elapids though. 
There's plenty of Tiger Snakes, Copperheads, Brown Snakes and Red Bellies in your area though. As well as a lot of small elapids. If you're into herping this is probably the best time to look for snakes in your area.


----------



## bitisbitis (Jun 19, 2013)

Demansiaphile said:


> Ah that's too bad bitis bitis.
> 
> Won't be long until you can have some nice Australian Elapids though.
> There's plenty of Tiger Snakes, Copperheads, Brown Snakes and Red Bellies in your area though. As well as a lot of small elapids. If you're into herping this is probably the best time to look for snakes in your area.


would like to keep tiger snakes at some stage, really like them, would like to do some local herping, but would have no idea to the best areas to start. lol


----------

